# How to seal up a bee tree



## Max Morgan (Oct 22, 2013)

For large openings, I jam rags in and seal with mortar. For smaller holes, plug 'em with steel wool and cover with silicone caulk. 1/8" hardware cloth secured with deck screws will also work.


----------



## Mr.Beeman (May 19, 2012)

Window screen and tar for the bigger ones. Silicone for smaller ones.


----------



## Max Morgan (Oct 22, 2013)

If bees are still trapped inside, I've had 'em chew through silicone when used by itself. Same goes for expandable foam.


----------

